# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ●کم آوردم بچه ها..تا الان هیچی نخوندم،چجوری برسم●

## fan

حذف شد

----------


## reza__sh

شدن که میشه اگه بخای و اراده به خرج بدی فیلم و سریال رو بعدا هم میشه دید
از من میشنوی تفریحتو عوض کن یه چیزی جز کتاب خوندن چشمم رو خسته میکنه

----------


## Hellish

دوست خوبم...دست ما یا همون دوستان با تجربه نیست که بگیم اره با هفتاد ساعت خوندن تو موفق میشی....چون نه خیلی از وضعیت درسیت خبر داریم نه توانایی هات...خودت بهتر از همه ی ما خودتو میشناسی... یه ازمون بهت پیشنهاد میکنم ثبت نام کنی حتمن چون نیاز به چهارچوب منظمی داری برای درس خوندنت....بعد طبق ازمونی که میخای بدی حالا بودجه بندیشو ببین شروع کن به برنامه ریزی برای خوندن...چون فارغ التحصیلی وقت زیاد داری میتونی عقب مونده هاتم با تلاش زیاد جبران کنی

----------


## reza__sh

> کتابها انگیزشی هستن،و نمیخوام از جو درس و کتاب بیام بیرون.


هر جور مایلی من بخاطر اینکه خودت همش سرت تو کتابه گفتم این چیزی باشه جز کتاب خوندن که چشات استراحت کنه

----------


## POOYAE

وقت هست کافیست که بخونید  :Yahoo (1):  برنامه ریزی درست + آموزش صحیح + تست و تمرین + تلاش پیوسته

----------


## amirdostaneh

> شدن که میشه اگه بخای و اراده به خرج بدی فیلم و سریال رو بعدا هم میشه دید
> از من میشنوی تفریحتو عوض کن یه چیزی جز کتاب خوندن چشمم رو خسته میکنه


حرفت کاملا درسته من چند تا ویدیو در حد 2 یا 3 مین که هست میبینم بعد سرحال میشم در حد المان

----------


## amirdostaneh

> شدن که میشه اگه بخای و اراده به خرج بدی فیلم و سریال رو بعدا هم میشه دید
> از من میشنوی تفریحتو عوض کن یه چیزی جز کتاب خوندن چشمم رو خسته میکنه


حرفت کاملا درسته من چند تا ویدیو در حد 2 یا 3 مین که هست میبینم بعد سرحال میشم در حد المان

----------


## tabrizcity

> اگه منظورت اینه که از ۲ ابان یعنی امروز میخوای بخونی و پزشکی یا یه دانشگاه خوب بیاری من که میگم میشه ولی نه دانشگاه خیلی عالی


*برادر من هنوز 16 سالته تو جو کنکور نیستی انشالله میای میبینی که در عرض سه ماه میشه تمامی دروس سه سال رو خوند از الان میشه به تهران و فراتر هم فکر کرد واقع بین باشین هنوز آزمون های آژمایشی تازه شروع کردن اسفند نیست که*

----------


## SEYED REZA

دوست عزيز هيچ كار خدا نشد نداره 


فقط تو بايد اراده به خرج بدي 

تفريحاي خوبت بزار روزاي جمعه شبا ☺️ 


موفق باشي داداش

----------


## magicboy

> دوست عزيز هيچ كار خدا نشد نداره 
> 
> 
> فقط تو بايد اراده به خرج بدي 
> 
> تفريحاي خوبت بزار روزاي جمعه شبا  
> 
> 
> موفق باشي داداش


کاملا حرفای سید تایید میشه

----------


## mobin7

میشه یکم توضیح بدین که چطور میشه درسارو سریع ببندیمش؟
من حساب کردم اگه ریاضی رو بحذفم و فیزیک چند فصل گزینشی بخونم اخر فروردین تموم میکنم.
تو زیست یه فصل اسونه مثل گوارش یه روز تموم میشه یه فصل دو روز کمشه

----------


## mobin7

کسی که به فکر پزشکیه خیلی وقته شروع کرده بود با برنامه

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*وقت هست اگه بخوای میتونی ....

به نظرم لحن جمله یکم سست و اونطور که باید واقعیت رو بیان نمی کنه
واقعیت این نیست که دیر شده...منم میگم که میشه ولی وقت دقیقا همون قدری هست که باید باشه...یعنی نه کم نه زیاد
یعنی اگه با این ذهنیت بخوای فکر کنی که وقت هست دیدی چشم باز کردی شده عید و هنوز هم در یک میزانی عقبی
بازم میگم وقت هست ولی از این لحظه به بعد حتی حق لغزش چند روزه رو هم نداری ...*

----------


## tabrizcity

> کسی که به فکر پزشکیه خیلی وقته شروع کرده بود با برنامه


*مثل اینکه زیادی سرخوشی دادا هنوز آزمون های آزمایشی تازه شروع شده یکی از دوستای من از آخرای بهمن شروع کرد به خوندن پزشکی تبریز قبول شده کجای کاری برادر نمیگم بزارین اون موقع شروع کنین چون واقعا اراده میخواد یه دفعه بشینی روزانه 10-12 ساعت بخونی من خودم شخصا نمیتونم ولی اگه کسی اراده شو داشته باشه از الان که هیچ از دو ماه دیگه هم میتونه ولی متاسفانه از 600 هزار نفر فقط 20-30 نفر میتونن همچین کاری بکنن ولی در حالت کلی بخوایم بگیم از الان طرف بخونه تازه اول آزمون های آزمایشی همه چی رو میتونه تموم کنه به بهترین شکل مرور و جمع بندی کنه و تو بهترین دانشگاه کشور هم قبول بشه مشکل ما اینه که همش فکر می کنیم برای موفقیت باید بالای 12 ساعت درس خوند 1 سال تمام هم وقت داشت خیر این طوری نیست باید روزانه از 2-3 ساعت شروع کنی و در عرض دو ماه بهش 10 ساعت اضافه کنی ( روزانه 10 دقیقه ) این طوری میشه موفق شد خواهشا ذهنیت منفی خودتون رو به بچه ها انتقال ندین*

----------


## violinist

> *مثل اینکه زیادی سرخوشی دادا هنوز آزمون های آزمایشی تازه شروع شده یکی از دوستای من از آخرای بهمن شروع کرد به خوندن پزشکی تبریز قبول شده کجای کاری برادر نمیگم بزارین اون موقع شروع کنین چون واقعا اراده میخواد یه دفعه بشینی روزانه 10-12 ساعت بخونی من خودم شخصا نمیتونم ولی اگه کسی اراده شو داشته باشه از الان که هیچ از دو ماه دیگه هم میتونه ولی متاسفانه از 600 هزار نفر فقط 20-30 نفر میتونن همچین کاری بکنن ولی در حالت کلی بخوایم بگیم از الان طرف بخونه تازه اول آزمون های آزمایشی همه چی رو میتونه تموم کنه به بهترین شکل مرور و جمع بندی کنه و تو بهترین دانشگاه کشور هم قبول بشه مشکل ما اینه که همش فکر می کنیم برای موفقیت باید بالای 12 ساعت درس خوند 1 سال تمام هم وقت داشت خیر این طوری نیست باید روزانه از 2-3 ساعت شروع کنی و در عرض دو ماه بهش 10 ساعت اضافه کنی ( روزانه 10 دقیقه ) این طوری میشه موفق شد خواهشا ذهنیت منفی خودتون رو به بچه ها انتقال ندین*


100 امتیاز
دهنت طلا که نمیشه گفت
نوشتت طلا :Yahoo (1): 

کاملا باهات موافقم
اصلا روحیه نمونده که تو بچه ها
بابا کجای کارید تازه آبانه بشینید بخونید دیگه 
البته با حرف آلپ ارسلانم موافقم دیگه نگید وقت زیاده و سست بگیرید......

----------


## nilofar76

> 100 امتیاز
> دهنت طلا که نمیشه گفت
> نوشتت طلا
> 
> کاملا باهات موافقم
> اصلا روحیه نمونده که تو بچه ها
> بابا کجای کارید تازه آبانه بشینید بخونید دیگه 
> البته با حرف آلپ ارسلانم موافقم دیگه نگید وقت زیاده و سست بگیرید......


موافقـم من سال گذشتمو بخاطر فکر اینکه وقتم زیاده اسراف کردمو پشیمونمممم
اما از الان خیـلی وقته چرا ناامیده!!

----------


## tabrizcity

*خب برو بچ از الان 8 ماه و 13 روز مونده تا کنکور خوشبینانه بخوایم نگاه کنیم 7 ماه باید بخونین و یه ماه و 13 روز هم جمع بندی وقت که هست ولی به قول دوستمون انقدر هم زیاد نیست که بشینیم هر روز فیلم و سریال ببینیم و خلاصه لا-شی بازی در بیاری به اندازه ای هست که نه میشه اصراف کرد و نه اونقدری هست که بشه عشق و حال کرد تقریبا تو این زمان میشه همه ی کتاب ها رو حداقل 4-5 بار خوند پس نذارین این 8 ماه فکرتون رو مشغول کنه 8 ماه برای کسی زیاده که میتونه روزانه 15 ساعت بخونه نه برای ما
*

----------


## nilofar76

> میشه یکم توضیح بدین که چطور میشه درسارو سریع ببندیمش؟
> من حساب کردم اگه ریاضی رو بحذفم و فیزیک چند فصل گزینشی بخونم اخر فروردین تموم میکنم.
> تو زیست یه فصل اسونه مثل گوارش یه روز تموم میشه یه فصل دو روز کمشه


داداش من چرااااا حذف؟
اولن درسارو نباید سریع بست... باید درست و حسابی خووووند
دومن بابااااا چرا کسی نمیخاد باور کنه الان دقیقن به موقس نههه دیر
دوست من سال گذشه از اول اذر استارت زد
و روزی 8 ساعت تا حداکثر 12 ساعت..
با سطح هوشی متوسطططططط ..
الان پزشکی دانشگاه اصفهاااانه..
اووووف...بجا اینجا بحث کردن باید بری بگی بسم الله و شروع کن..
با حلوا حلوا کردن دهن شیرین نمیشههه

----------


## nilofar76

> کسی که به فکر پزشکیه خیلی وقته شروع کرده بود با برنامه


مخالفم

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*امیدوارم همه اونایی که لالایی میگن توانایی خوابیدن هم داشته باشن*

----------


## mobin7

> *امیدوارم همه اونایی که لالایی میگن توانایی خوابیدن هم داشته باشن*


ایول

----------


## nilofar76

> *امیدوارم همه اونایی که لالایی میگن توانایی خوابیدن هم داشته باشن*



امـــید وارم..
و اینکه این به اراده و پشتکار فرد بستگی داره و هدفش :Y (744):

----------


## tabrizcity

> اخه چرا نجومی فکر میکنید
> رتبه یک هم اینجوری فکر نمیکرده که شما فکر میکنید
> ۳ ماه تمام دروس؟
> میشه اصلا بهش فکر کرد؟
> شاید بشه چند بار فقط خوند ولی هیچ فایده ای نداره چون سوالات کنکور رو بدون اینکه مفهومی بلد نباشی و تمام ارتباطات رو پیدا نکرده باشی نمیتونی جواب بدی
> تازه مهارت تست زنی هم جایی داره تو کنکور. باید حرفه ای باشی اگه میخوای به دانشگاه تهران برسی


* @Majid9731
خود رتبه ی یک از مهر ماه خونده عزیزم  شما هنوز سنتون کمه نمی دونین با سه 4 ماه چی ها رو میشه خوند دو سال که بزرگتر شدی میفهمی این چیزا رو نگران نباش البته نمیگم بزارین سه ماه مونده به کنکور بخونین نه حرفم این نیست ولی کلا کنکور یه پروژه ی سه ماهه هست به شرطی که بدونی چی باید بخونی امثال بچه هایی هم که از عید شروع کردن و زیر 5 هزار هستن هم زیاده حتی زیر 500 هم 3 -4 مورد امسال داشتیم شما بهتره ی یکم طرز فکرتو عوض کنی
در ضمن اونی که سه ماه وقت داره همه ی دروس رو نمیخونه عزیزم مباحث پرتکرار رو میخونه یعنی با خوندن 50 درصد مطالب میشه به 75 درصد سوالات پاسخ داد 
*

----------


## tabrizcity

> رتبه یک رو همه ماجراشو میدونن
> این بنده خدا از دانشگاه صنعتی شریف انصراف داده و به کنکور اومده
> میدونسته جی رو باید بخونه چی رو نباید بخونه
> ریاضیش هم در حد مرگ حرفه ای بوده.
> در کل منظورم اینه که غیر ممکنه در سه ماه اخر یا همون سه ماه بشه رتبه عالی به دست اورد مگر اینکه بدونی جی باید بخونی. که هیچ کدوم نمیدونیم.


* @Majid9731
دلیل این که من امسال پشت کنکور موندم اینه که دقیقا ذهنیت شما رو داشتم آبان پارسال گفتم بابا الان همه بیشتر مطالب رو خوندن من خودم رو هم بکشم به گرد پاشون هم نمیرسم یعنی ببین چقدر من و امثال من بدبختیم ( البته تو سال اول کنکور ) که تا کنکور 9 ماه مونده ولش می کنیم
و اما در پاسخ به شما خب برادر من بگیم طرف ریاضی و فیزیکش فول بود بازم 7 تا درس دیگه بوده که باید میخونده پس بازم فرق نداره شاید بگین 4 سال پیش اون درسا رو خونده خب آخه برادر من شما الان خودت یه ماه دینی و ادبیات و عربی و زبان رو مرور نکنی همه چی یادت میره چه برسه به 4 سال پیش
در ضمن لازم نیست که همه چیز رو خودت بدونی مشاور و برای این چیزا گذاشتن الان توی انجمن انقدر دوستان با تجربه ای هستن که دقیقا می دونن با سه الی 4 ماه میشه بیشتر مطالب رو خوند شما یا هر کس دیگه ای یه تاپیک بزنی بهتون جواب میدن
درسته شاید نشه تهران قبول شد ولی مطمئن باشد سه رشته ی اصلی رو توی یکی از دانشگاه های سراسری میتونید بخونید. و در آخر به قول یکی از دوستان اون سه تا رشته رو بالای کوه هم بخونی فرق نداره چون مباحثش یکیه و تو یه دانشگاه یه درس و تو دانشگاه دیگه یه درس دیگه نمیخونن یه چیز ثابته
امیدوارم بتونم قانعتون کرده باشم ولی خب طرفی که از الان نخونه اون موقع بعید میدونم بتونه بخونه یعنی همون طور که قبلا گفتم از بین 500 - 600 هزار نفر فقط 20-30 نفر همچین اراده ای دارن که یه دفعه بیان از روزی 10-12 ساعت شروع کنن به درس خوندن
و در آخر این بهتون بگم که یه هفته بعد کنکور به این نتیجه میرسین که در عرض یه ماه هم میشه بیشتر مطالب رو خوند  چه برسه به سه ماه
*

----------


## elmira_tzf

> دوست عزيز هيچ كار خدا نشد نداره 
> 
> 
> فقط تو بايد اراده به خرج بدي 
> 
> تفريحاي خوبت بزار روزاي جمعه شبا ☺️ 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


روزای جمعه شبا ینی کی دقیقا؟

----------


## The JoKer

> روزای جمعه شبا ینی کی دقیقا؟


 یعنی از تفریح خبری نیست !!

----------


## zahra.2015

*منم با بقیه موافقم از الانم شروع کنی موفق میشی وقت ن زیاد ن کم هیچ مطلبی حذف نکن کافیه روحیت قوی باشه هدفت روشن باشه حاشیه هارو بریزی دور من خیلی جاها گفتم بازم برای هزارمین بار میگم چند تا حاشیه خیلی خیلی مهم ک بچه هارو از درس خوندن میندازه
1-چند منبعی بودن =منابعتونو انتخاب کنید همون اول خوب تقیق کنید وقتی منبعی انتخاب کردید دیگه شک و دودلی بزارید کنار حتی ب نظرم سراغ تاپیکایی ک میگن کدوم بهتر و.. نرید ک دودل نشد
2-نت,گوشی,فیلم و... درست استفاده کردنش خوبه اما تا حدی ک از وقت درستون نگیره و اعتیاد آور نباشه براتون هر چی کمتر بهتر اما بجاش باید تفریح و ورزش و اینام درحدی ک ب روحیتون کمک کنه باشه اما تو این مواردم نباید افراطی بود
3-وسواس مطالعاتی نداشته باشید چقد بخونم چند ساعت بخونم چیو بخونم ی برنامه خوب بچینید و پیش برید یادتون باشه کمیت مهم نیس کیفیت مهمه
4-ب این نباشید ک کی تموم کنید خوب و مفهومی بخونید تا اردیبشتم تموم کردین مهم نیس مهم مفهومی خوندن
5-ب آزمونا و ترازش آنچنان اهمیت ندید ک بخواد روحیتون و تضعیف یا قوی کنه آزمون ها با کنکور فرق داره همه چیزش فقط ب خوب خوندن فکر کنید
هدف روشن+روحیه خوب+تلاش تلاش تلاش=موفقیت و پیروزی*

----------


## ShahabM

حذف شد

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

بشین فقط بخون.تنها با خوندن پیروز میشه.الان برا حدف درس خیلی زوده.این ازمون نرسیدی ازمون بعدی درست حسابی بخون خوب برنامه ریزی کن.تا موفق باشی

----------


## ShahabM

> هاهاها خندیدیم.نمکدون​قبل از جواب دادن،به درجه ی اهمیت سوال و احوال پرسشگر توجه کنید.لازم نیست برای هر سوالی جوابی بدید.وقتی چیزی نمیدونید ساکت بمونید.و سجایای اخلاقیتون رو یکجا برای ملت رو نکنین.


اگر دلتون رو شکستم معذرت میخوام
ببخشید شرمنده
کارم اشتباه بود

----------


## fan

> اگر دلتون رو شکستم معذرت میخوام
> ببخشید شرمنده
> کارم اشتباه بود


خواهش میکنم.ممنون که اشتباهتون رو پذیرفتید.

----------


## fan

> کسی که به فکر پزشکیه خیلی وقته شروع کرده بود با برنامه


من به فکر داروسازی زنجانم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Miss.Dr

کسی رو میشناختم ک کل تابستون درسارو بست!  :Yahoo (1): 
اصن مشکل وخت نیس!

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط آلپ ارسلان


وقت هست اگه بخوای میتونی ....

به نظرم لحن جمله یکم سست و اونطور که باید واقعیت رو بیان نمی کنه
واقعیت این نیست که دیر شده...منم میگم که میشه ولی وقت دقیقا همون قدری هست که باید باشه...یعنی نه کم نه زیاد
یعنی اگه با این ذهنیت بخوای فکر کنی که وقت هست دیدی چشم باز کردی شده عید و هنوز هم در یک میزانی عقبی
بازم میگم وقت هست ولی از این لحظه به بعد حتی حق لغزش چند روزه رو هم نداری ...







 نوشته اصلی توسط fan


هاهاها خندیدیم.نمکدون​قبل از جواب دادن،به درجه ی اهمیت سوال و احوال پرسشگر توجه کنید.لازم نیست برای هر سوالی جوابی بدید.وقتی چیزی نمیدونید ساکت بمونید.و سجایای اخلاقیتون رو یکجا برای ملت رو نکنین.







 نوشته اصلی توسط fan


من به فکر داروسازی زنجانم


یادته بهت چی گفتم؟؟؟  نه؟؟عیبی نداره نقل قول اول رو بخون
بهت گفتم که وقت کافیه و تقریبا به اندازه 
کی گفتم ؟؟؟درسته 2 ابان 
الان 6 ابان هست...یعنی 4 روز گذشته...متاسفانه الان باید بگم که دیر شده...البته برای شما...چون همین وقت کیپ کیپ  کافی رو 4 روزش رو از دست دادی...
گارد نگیر که نه تو از کجا میدونی و من خوندم و غیره
چون اگه به تصمیم و انتخاب رسیده بودی الان اینجا دنبال نشون دادن سجایا اخلاقی یکی دیگه و بحث کردن نبودی و این جمله رو بکار نمی بردی 

من به فکر داروسازی زنجانم

میتونی ازم نقل بگیری و منو بکوبی و سجایا اخلاقی منو یاد اور بشی  و یا نه متوجه منظورم بشی و جدیتت رو بیشتر کنی
 اگه واقعا میخوای داروی زنجان رو  نه صرفا  در حد یه فکر یه خیال 
*

----------

